# Shells vs. Full Bodied



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

I know this has been discussed before, but what are the better decoys? Shells or full bodied? I'm assuming the full bodied are but can a guy get away with shells? I'm looking to buy something but don't exactly have the money to buy a real good spread of full bodied decoys. However, I could buy a decent number of shells. I've hunted over Big Foots and love them but they are my father's and he's 300 miles away! (I don't think he'll let me borrow them from Sept to Dec!)

Any particular type of shell work better than any other?

Thanks!


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

My opinion is to get a mix. I have both silo's and magnum shells. I don't care for the super mag's though...to big. I cannot afford nor do i have room for full bodies. Sure, full bodies are grrrr8, but you can still shoot birds over other set ups. I am no expert by any stretch of the imagination but for most of us i would imagine a good spread of bigfoots is not an option.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I think G&H magnums are the best shell on the market for the price. I also think the higdon stackables are a good bet as well. I'm going to buy some higdon stackables before next fall.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Goosepride how's the calling coming? Well my take is this. If your gonna get shells you mise well get good ones like Higdon Stacks or G&H. I say this due to other brands and their paint issues. Now saying that, if you take the cost of those two brands you mise well save a few more dollar's and get the Big Foots. I agree 100% with fishhook that you can kill birds over other brands and styles. If your where the birds want to be then most times there gonna come in. The stories of having a limit of birds, picking up decoys with trucks in the fields and geese still coming in proove this. Other considerations are if you can drive out to your field or are you packing your decoys in. Also say your hunting corn fields. The BFs will give you a little more height for visability. Most shells come with stakes but when the ground freezes you will have to deal with that. And storage issues come into play. So bottom line is if your gonna go with shells then get the good ones otherwise go with the BFs. Also ask your dad you never know. Dads are cool like that. They just want their kids to be happy!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I'm the first to admit I'm biased, Bigfoots.  But in your case, I'm going to agree with GG and Porkchop on this. Go with some Higdons. They have the look of a full body with the ease of storage of a shell. Heck, the motion they provide is a great bonus too! 
I certainly wouldn't hestitate to buy a few bigfoots though. They work great on the outside edges of your spread near the landing areas. We slowly added to our spread every year. Remember, It doesn't take long to accumulate a great spread! 
You can certainly kill birds over shells and silos, but I think the fullbodies really give you the advantage late in the year, or if you aren't exactly in the field the geese want to be in. (running traffic)
Like Porkchop said, Ask Dad! After all, it is the season for giving!!! :lol:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

The new greenhead gear shell canadas are pretty sweet and cheap. But nothing will compare to the Bigfoot!! 234 honkers and counting over my bigfoots this year!!


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

Thanks guys! Great info! May have to ask my dad but I think I know what his answer will be! :wink:

Pork Chop - call works great! Thanks a ton!

I appreciate the info guys - will help me out tremendously!

Thanks again!


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

What does everyone think of the outlaws. I just picked up 5 dozen on a clearance for $150. They just wanted to get rid of them. How have they worked for you guys?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Only hunted over them once and that was not by choice. To me silly's work but they have their time and place. As far as Outlaw the company they filed for Bankruptcy and even if they did not I would not give them a dime. Anyone that knows their history knows what I am talking about. Oh no Jim Cripe may sick his lawer's on me now.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Either way you got a steal on those outlaws. You could easily sell them for more than you got into them I'm sure.


----------

